# كتب ممتــــازة في الصيانة و ادارة الصيانة



## خبير.ص (22 مارس 2007)

لمن يبحث عن كثب في الصيانة و ادارة الصيانة ان يزور هذه الصفحات فهناك كتب قيمة يمكن ان يستفيد منها المهندس 
عفوا جميع المهندسين و ليس المهندس المشرف العام  


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=47853


----------



## صناعة المعمار (23 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم نوّار شكرا على الدعوة بارك الله بك 

لنحاول وضع أي كتاب في الملتقى المخصص"ملتقى الكتب الهندسية" ذلك أن من يبحث عن كتب يذهب الى هناك مباشرة


----------



## خبير.ص (24 مارس 2007)

acoustics and vibrations mechanical measurements-application of bk equipement to strain measurement sbruel kjaer 1975
http://www.zshare.net/download/acou...strain-measurements-bruel-kjaer-1975-pdf.html

Army Engineer Course - Construction Equipment - Maintenance Concepts And Operations En5266.pdf
http://www.zshare.net/download/army...nance-concepts-and-operations-en5266-pdf.html

acoustics and vibrations mechanical measurements-application of bk equipement to strain measurement sbruel kjaer 1975
http://www.zshare.net/download/acou...strain-measurements-bruel-kjaer-1975-pdf.html

Best_Maintenance_Repair_Practices.pdf
http://www.zshare.net/download/best_maintenance_repair_practices-pdf.html

​


----------



## magdy100 (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصرية مسلم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الملفات غير موجودة ارجو المشاعدة


----------



## مصرية مسلم (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اسفة ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Ind. Engineer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ..كنت اتمنى يكون التحميل مباشرة وليس من موقع اخر لانه بصراحة ما تنفع مع الكل ..ومشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## Ind. Engineer (12 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور ..كنت اتمنى يكون التحميل مباشرة وليس من موقع اخر لانه بصراحة ما تنفع مع الكل ..ومشكور مرة اخرى


----------



## هشام سعود (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اريد كتب في ادارة الصيانه والشكر لمن يستطيع المساعده


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد رائع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (28 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا على هذا الكتاب وجاري التحميل
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moskva (16 مارس 2010)

الملفات كلها مش موجودة يا جماعة الخير ....... شو العمل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام دقدق (1 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

